# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  scott and charlene

## bastionslover

can anyone remember what day scott and charlenes wedding was broadcast on britsh televison.  i really need to know as my brother died around the same time and my mum and i were talking about it thanks everyone.  :Smile:

----------


## Luna

well they married 08/11/1988 not sure if thats the australian date or not if it is you could found out how far behind we are and work it out from there hope this helps

----------

